# mopani wood



## jeweled_weevil (Jan 19, 2009)

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I have this piece of mopani wood that I have been soaking for weeks so I could put it in my tank. The water does not seem to be getting any less brown. I had a couple of wood pieces before and they did not take anywhere near this long. Any advice?


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Perhaps put it in the tank and run some fresh carbon, see if that keeps the tank clear to your liking. The wood is sinking already, yes?


----------



## HeatherM (Feb 5, 2009)

You can also boil it in a large pot depending on how large the piece is 

I love the tannin stained look of my Angel tank.... Some people spend a lot of money to get their tanks that color!


----------



## jeweled_weevil (Jan 19, 2009)

Sorry, I didn't mention, it is in a pot, been soaking in hot water for weeks.


----------



## HeatherM (Feb 5, 2009)

I boil mine for hours with salt water. once an hour i change the water completely and start over 


Just a suggestion.


----------

